# Generics now Visible in RCI???



## Joan-OH (Nov 16, 2009)

I have a studio deposit I can search with, however, the site is very buggy and doesn't let me confirm.  Have to run to work so I can't check it out more.

Does this mean we can now search with our generics?  Shows my 28K deposit sees 67K units.

Joan-OH


----------



## vacationhopeful (Nov 16, 2009)

Yesterday I saw my Generic Week under other deposits. I was confirming a couple of weeks I had on HOLD from Saturday.  I, yesterday, could NOT search with that Generic ... you may have discovered LAST NIGHTS upgrade.  

Good catch.


----------



## sandkastle4966 (Nov 16, 2009)

I still see my generics under "other" and are not searchable on-line.

Per VCs - RCI is "ready" but Wyn is not - currently targeting sometime next year (more 2nd qtr than 1st)


----------



## Twinkstarr (Nov 16, 2009)

sandkastle4966 said:


> I still see my generics under "other" and are not searchable on-line.
> 
> Per VCs - RCI is "ready" but Wyn is not - currently targeting sometime next year (more 2nd qtr than 1st)



Geez, I guess it's a good thing I don't need to make a deposit in RCI yet.

Anyone want to make a wager with me on when it will happen?  

Though I did notice with a non-Wyn deposit, you can change your ongoing search yourself now. No calling in or cancelling and starting over.


----------



## Joan-OH (Nov 16, 2009)

I have 2 generics,  One of them is searchable.  The other is under "other deposits" as I have an ongoing search with it.

I am able to search US, but I get error messages when searching Mexico.  I like that I can see what's there, even if I do have to call in to get it.  I hope they didn't make a big mistake and take it away tonight.  I can see 2 bedroom Bentley Brooks in July and intend on getting one as soon as I figure out which one I want.

Joan-OH


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 16, 2009)

My generic is NOT searchable.  What gives? Any ideas on why the disparity.


----------



## Jya-Ning (Nov 16, 2009)

Mone could not either.   

Jya-Ning


----------



## Joan-OH (Nov 16, 2009)

Just got off the phone with RCI to make an exchange, because, although I can search, I can't confirm.  VP told me she started to hear about people "seeing" their generics as visible deposits yesterday.  However, the fact that it couldn't be confirmed online was "job security" for her.

So maybe they are phasing it in....maybe it's a big mistake.  I got a July 18th, 2 bedroom Smokey Mountains for 28K, so I'm happy!  :whoopie: 

Joan-OH


----------



## urple2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Joan-OH said:


> Just got off the phone with RCI to make an exchange, because, although I can search, I can't confirm.  VP told me she started to hear about people "seeing" their generics as visible deposits yesterday.  However, the fact that it couldn't be confirmed online was "job security" for her.
> 
> So maybe they are phasing it in....maybe it's a big mistake.  I got a July 18th, 2 bedroom Smokey Mountains for 28K, so I'm happy!  :whoopie:
> 
> Joan-OH



After seeing your post I just unloaded a 28k for a 2 bedroom at Wyndham Nashville for 7/23.Woooo Hoooo!  Thanks for posting! :whoopie: :whoopie:


----------



## Benjy (Nov 17, 2009)

*Unable to find generics*

I cannot even find my multiple generic deposits on RCI site.  I cannot find the category "other" to check.  Several have mentioned seeing their deposits under "other".  I seem to have lost that ability since one of the recent enhancements.
How do you find "other" catergory?
TIA
Benjy


----------



## Joan-OH (Nov 17, 2009)

Benjy said:


> I cannot even find my multiple generic deposits on RCI site.  I cannot find the category "other" to check.  Several have mentioned seeing their deposits under "other".  I seem to have lost that ability since one of the recent enhancements.
> How do you find "other" catergory?
> TIA
> Benjy



Like you, I never saw mine either, even under "other deposits"  .... that is up until 2 days ago.

Joan-OH


----------



## ausman (Nov 17, 2009)

Benjy said:


> I cannot even find my multiple generic deposits on RCI site.  I cannot find the category "other" to check.  Several have mentioned seeing their deposits under "other".  I seem to have lost that ability since one of the recent enhancements.
> How do you find "other" catergory?
> TIA
> Benjy



See screen shot. (you may have to enlarge it)

Generic deposits will appear in the Other Weeks section.

Click on View Other Weeks in your account to see them (if available).


----------



## Benjy (Nov 17, 2009)

*Still no luck*

Thanks for the responses and screenshot.  Mine onle shows no weeks have been deposited and the elusive other weeks category cannot be found.  I will keep checking and maybe they will show up someday.
Benjy


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 21, 2009)

quick reminder for me.  generic weeks should still be charged at the online rate of $164 as there is NO option to book these online.  Is that correct, or are we stuck with the phone rate of $189.  Or are these rates even wrong?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 21, 2009)

Joan-OH said:


> I got a July 18th, 2 bedroom Smokey Mountains for 28K, so I'm happy!  :whoopie:
> 
> Joan-OH



Thanks for the tip, I have the 11th of July on hold for my brother.  Also obtained with a 28K deposit.  My brother needs to decide if this week your your week will work for him.


----------



## ausman (Nov 21, 2009)

Sandy Lovell said:


> quick reminder for me.  generic weeks should still be charged at the online rate of $164 as there is NO option to book these online.  Is that correct, or are we stuck with the phone rate of $189.  Or are these rates even wrong?



Sandy,

RCI changed the fee for Generics recently to $189. Not fair since we can not reserve online.

You can try and use code# 203010 to get $25 off the call center exchange fee.


----------



## Kozman (Nov 21, 2009)

Benjy said:


> Thanks for the responses and screenshot.  Mine onle shows no weeks have been deposited and the elusive other weeks category cannot be found.  I will keep checking and maybe they will show up someday.
> Benjy



For some reason, Firefox seems to have a difficulty in displaying the 'other' category.  Try using Internet Explorer if your aren't already.


----------



## Benjy (Nov 24, 2009)

*No luck*

Thanks for the suggestion.  Tried Internet explorer without result.  Will keep checking every few days.
Benjy


----------



## Jya-Ning (Nov 24, 2009)

Benjy said:


> Thanks for the suggestion.  Tried Internet explorer without result.  Will keep checking every few days.
> Benjy



I think I saw a report that you have to have serachable week in order to see that link.  It was few upgrade ago (which happens like every week).

Jya-Ning


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Nov 24, 2009)

Sorry, but what the heck is a "generic" week? I only know it in terms of prescription drugs.
Thanks,
Liz


----------



## Conan (Nov 24, 2009)

Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> Sorry, but what the heck is a "generic" week? I only know it in terms of prescription drugs.
> Thanks,
> Liz


 
Wyndham (different from RCI) points owners are allowed to use their points to search in RCI Weeks.   Wyndham consigns those points to RCI Weeks which allows them a certain amount of trading power, but because there's no actual deposited week (hence 'generic')  it hasn't been possible to see potential trades online.  

It's also possible to request that an actual week be deposited subject to availability.  That would be a 'visible' deposit.


----------



## karentrimmer (Nov 24, 2009)

If you call RCI on the difference in the generic fee vs the visable fee they will only charge you the 165.  It's not our fault that is what they deposited.

Also if you are attempting to try to book a reservation outside of when your membership has been paid it won't let you do it - you have to call it in.  Fight that 189 fee as well and they will only charge you the 165.  Have them transfer you to the internet team.

My membership shows as being paid thru 10/2010 but I was putting in an ongoing search for 2011 and it woun't let me do it.


----------



## donnaval (Nov 24, 2009)

No, we can no longer get the $164 exchange rate when we call for a generic exchange.  Believe me, I complained plenty and spoke to two supervisors about it.  I was told by the second supervisor that RCI had "given" Wyndham a grace period to maintain the $164 fee for the generics, but that it had expired and now all Wyndham generic exchanges are charged the $189 fee.  It stinks.

Of course, when you talk to Wyndham it's RCI's fault that we can't search with generics, and when you talk to RCI they say it's Wyndham's problem.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 24, 2009)

The fee is going to be higher in January, too.  RCI has to pay for that lawsuit, so they are going to get their money back through additional fees.


----------



## Arnie (Dec 7, 2009)

*Online Search!*

I just now got off the phone with the RCI/Wyndham person. I Made 3 deposits online(and checked the box) 70K, 42K and 28K on 12/1/2009. They are still not in RCI yet and when they get there, they will *not* be online searchable. She said it is not system supported and no idea when it will be. I guess the phrase *not system supported* is the new excuse. I asked why Wyndham has that feature on their online deposit form. She knew nothing about that. I know some get online searching and some don't. But I thought it was supposed to be in place by this time. She actually blew me off on the phone, like I was bothering her to ask questions. Darn, I should have gotten her name.
Very frustrating when they keep answering your questions with the same answer.


----------



## Conan (Dec 8, 2009)

Arnie said:


> I asked why Wyndham has that feature on their online deposit form. She knew nothing about that. I know some get online searching and some don't.



You can ask them to deposit an actual week, and if you're persistent (calling back if they instead only give a generic points deposit) they generally will do so.  Actual weeks deposited are online searchable.


----------



## bnoble (Dec 8, 2009)

...but there aren't many studios in the system, so it can be difficult to get them for 28/42/70K deposits, even if you are persistent.


----------



## Arnie (Dec 14, 2009)

Joan-OH said:


> Does this mean we can now search with our generics?  Shows my 28K deposit sees 67K units.
> Joan-OH



I put a 70K in and some smaller ones. They said I couldn't get visible. As far as that squeaking wheel theory, it may work. One question? Do you call the Wyn/RCI number or just right thru to Wyndham VC. I would guess they pass the blame back and forth.
Also, would they change your deposit to a 1 bedroom if you asked them?


----------



## bnoble (Dec 14, 2009)

Wyndham chooses the deposits, so Wyndham is who you would call.  Chances are good the front-line rep will be unable to help you, so be prepared to ask for a manager.

For what it's worth, studios are a bit tougher than 1BRs, so squeaking about 70K may or may not work.


----------

